# zfs-snapshot-mgmt



## bbzz (Apr 18, 2012)

My config file now has more filesystems listed for taking regular snapshots, and I noticed that it hasn't been running for some time. 
Apparenly, running:
`# /usr/local/bin/zfs-snapshot-mgmt`
returns:

```
/usr/local/bin/zfs-snapshot-mgmt
/usr/local/lib/ruby/1.8/yaml.rb:133:in `load': syntax error on line 53, col 4: `    preservation_rules:' (ArgumentError)
	from /usr/local/lib/ruby/1.8/yaml.rb:133:in `load'
	from /usr/local/bin/zfs-snapshot-mgmt:203
```

Anyone know what this is about? There is no error in my configuration file.


----------



## Jeaf (Dec 13, 2022)

vi /usr/local/etc/zfs-snapshot-mgmt.conf

man zfs-snapshot-mgmt

pkg info zfs-snapshot-mgmt

zfs-snapshot-mgmt-20090201_3
Name           : zfs-snapshot-mgmt
Version        : 20090201_3
Installed on   : Tue Dec 13 14:44:59 2022 -03
Origin         : sysutils/zfs-snapshot-mgmt
Architecture   : FreeBSD:13:*
Prefix         : /usr/local
Categories     : sysutils
Licenses       : 
Maintainer     : johntdarrah@gmail.com
WWW            : http://marcin.studio4plus.com/en/zfs-file-history/howto.html
Comment        : Automatic ZFS snapshot management tool
Annotations    :
        repo_type      : binary
        repository     : FreeBSD
Flat size      : 8.97KiB
Description    :
A simple ruby script for automating creation and removal of ZFS snapshots.

WWW: http://marcin.studio4plus.com/en/zfs-file-history/howto.html


----------

